
Kitty Hawk shuts down - jacquesm
https://kittyhawk.aero/blog-post/our-next-chapter/
======
nickff
The HN title doesn't match the blogpost title ("Our Next Chapter") or the
slug, and seems misleading.

It looks like they're dropping the 'Flyer' project, and moving forward with
"Project Heaviside".

------
trsohmers
Title is wrong; Kitty Hawk is not shutting down... they are winding down their
"Flyer" project (for sub 250lb flight) and focusing on their "Heaviside" plane
that is much more capable.

------
hbcondo714
Still plenty of career opportunities with them:

[https://kittyhawk.aero/careers/](https://kittyhawk.aero/careers/)

------
partingshots
Bit of a bait with the title.

------
demarq
should be Kitty Hawk winds up Flyer

